
Specifications of the Firefox OS Developer Preview Devices - robhawkes
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/01/announcing-the-firefox-os-developer-preview-phone/
======
dsr_
On the one hand, this is not enough hardware to make me happy.

On the other hand, if it runs smoothly on this, it should run smoothly on more
sophisticated devices, so it's probably a pretty good test platform.

(One exception: not enough pixels on screen to stress the graphics hardware.)

~~~
mtgx
Adreno 200 (what the S1 is using) is probably the worst GPU of the entire 5
years of modern touchscreen smartphones' existence. You really don't want many
more pixels than that. Virtually no 3D games work on it, and even some more
"graphics intensive" 2D games can be too much for it with a 480x320
resolution. I remember Angry Birds working pretty poorly on it initially, but
they fixed it later.

------
icot
After owning a Geeksphone One and using a Zero, I have some mixed feelings
about them producing the firsts Firefox OS phones.

~~~
daliusd
It would be interesting to hear longer review. Still I believe you experience
is better than OpenMoko FreeRunner (I have not owned it but my coworkers and
other people I know bought these and never used again). This experience alone
discouraged people from trying anything else.

It would be interesting to see if one of those Open devices or OS succeeded
but it needs more than "open" for that.

------
zokier
They weren't kidding when they said they were aiming for low-end devices.

~~~
mtgx
Those are the specs of a high-end phone in 2012, though. And it's still a bit
far from the $50 low-end Android phones being sold in Africa right now, but
it's also lower than what would be mid-end today, so somewhere between low-end
and mid-end.

~~~
zokier
> Those are the specs of a high-end phone in 2012

No, not really. Eg. Galaxy Nexus from _2011_ has significantly higher specs
than this. Quickly looking, Galaxy S (from 2010, 2.5 years ago) has similar
specs.

edit: Nexus One (also from 2010) has almost identical specs. But even in 2010
high-end seemed to have transitioned to 800x480.

